# Problems with Meteor receiving meteor texts



## jinty (27 Jul 2009)

Hi

Has anyone else had problems receiving Meteor texts? The problem is intermittent so you are never sure what you are not getting. I rang Meteor and they told me to power down the phone and remove the battery which should reset the signal (or something).

It could be a problem with the network which the texts are coming from too I suppose.

Any ideas?

Thanks.

Jinty


----------



## cleverclogs7 (27 Jul 2009)

nope never had a problem like this.


----------



## eoinypony (16 Aug 2009)

yeah my phone or sim has been acting up for the last while


----------

